# What to do



## dcguy86 (Jun 3, 2020)

So I am coming to you all again for some advice.  I was told around the end of March I would be getting cross-trained on the manual dock in IB with the other two cross-trained  TMs  Both of them were subsequently trained over the next month. I was told my training had to be pushed back because of how short-staffed IB was at the time and while they were training some seasonals which I was ok with. I kept getting new dates from the OM and the training kept getting pushed back. About two weeks ago the OM told me that I would be getting trained on June 2. IB trainer told me the Friday before they'd be training on the dock Tuesday. I was told that IB was overstaffed from the OT which I was like ok whatever. I saw the OM later and I asked them for an update. The OM told me that the SOM wanted the new hires to get a week of symbol training. (This is where I'm concerned)  OM was telling me people were telling them how I was getting flustered on the line on my second night of doing the line. (I was never formally trained on the line I did it on my own because I was not being assigned to do it). They then asked me if I was planning to job change over. I told them that I wasn't sure. They then said they didn't know if they wanted to take the time to equipment train me. I told them I was already RC trained. and that I had been on the dock before where I had been primarily receiving.  The solution they provided me was to train me in small package then let me run the line so I wasn't throwing all the time   The other two cross-trained TM's had never been on the dock and one was just trained on the RC a week prior. I am at a loss because I don't feel its right.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jun 3, 2020)

That’s just a screwed situation to me. Our cross trained TMs are not in ART. “Strength in position”-wise it makes absolutely no sense to put them there. They’re manual dock only unless they request to throw, or if the rest of the building goes home and we only have enough people to run art and ob lanes.
I’m not even sure what advice to give you. If you’re decent on an RC and you can count then manual dock should take 5 minutes to go over screens as far as training, it’s not complicated.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jun 3, 2020)

Dcguy86, Which department are you currently in?


----------



## dcguy86 (Jun 4, 2020)

So I need to clarify. My OM spoke to the IB OM and they are placing blame on there boss. They are also saying volumes are near Fall season levels. They got mandatory next week in IB so thats what I was told.


InboundDCguy said:


> That’s just a screwed situation to me. Our cross trained TMs are not in ART. “Strength in position”-wise it makes absolutely no sense to put them there. They’re manual dock only unless they request to throw, or if the rest of the building goes home and we only have enough people to run art and ob lanes.
> I’m not even sure what advice to give you. If you’re decent on an RC and you can count then manual dock should take 5 minutes to go over screens as far as training, it’s not complicated.


Tell me about it. I've been moving things on the RC for two years now. I've pulled things off the trailers before it's not hard at all. I just normally was told to receive so I could get used to the symbol and the experienced TM would pull.  Fun Fact, the SOM was one of the OMS who put me on the dock and told me to pull stuff off. They know I'm RC trained. As far as it taking five mins. I may need a bit more time than that since I'll wanna take notes and have my own personal cheat sheet. Also, there really is no need to train me in small package. I've done that too.



ManMythMachine said:


> Dcguy86, Which department are you currently in?


I'm primarily break pack, but I'm cross-trained into depal (sort coming soon) and inbound (I've done ART Dock small package)


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jun 6, 2020)

Maybe they’re putting it off because they want to train you on the RC attachments to be on the manual dock. Don’t know if they’d bother training a flex in on a slip, but the clamp is easier when you have more space.


----------



## dcworker (Jun 6, 2020)

your OM sucks if everyone not crosstrain some days no one shows up for mandatory overtime


----------



## dcguy86 (Jun 8, 2020)

InboundDCguy said:


> Maybe they’re putting it off because they want to train you on the RC attachments to be on the manual dock. Don’t know if they’d bother training a flex in on a slip, but the clamp is easier when you have more space.


I actually talked to the OM about that. They want me to be comfortable with the function before training me on the clamp.


----------



## dcguy86 (Jun 8, 2020)

dcworker said:


> your OM sucks if everyone not crosstrain some days no one shows up for mandatory overtime


I'll be honest, I understand there reasoning, but there has to be some sort of miscommunication. The OM told me they didn't know if they wanted to equipment train me and I had to tell them I'm already RC trained. I've been on the dock before, just never solo.


----------



## dcguy86 (Jun 12, 2020)

Update: I finally started my training.


----------



## Luck (Jun 15, 2020)

dcguy86 there are people who have been promised training for 2 years they still haven't received. I have been gleefully enjoying seeing all the callouts show them just how people are trained on everything.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jun 16, 2020)

Luck said:


> dcguy86 there are people who have been promised training for 2 years they still haven't received. I have been gleefully enjoying seeing all the callouts show them just how people are trained on everything.


In practice training should be done on timetables and in order.  In reality it's a hodge-podge of endless randomness.

Call outs also hurt the people who are getting trained because maybe they planned to train you starting now and you call out now so you don't get that chance for another month.

Also if you're in a DC with low turnover then it will take a while to do anything new because people already in place aren't going anywhere; whereas a DC with high turnover offers alot more chances to change equipment, shifts & departments.


----------

